# Steelhead diet - crayfish?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I was fishing the Rocky River last Friday for spawning smallmouth, and managed to catch my first steelhead ever on a Rebel Craw crankbait at the end of the riffle coming off the second ford. I had heard that some people used shrimp as bait when drifting a bait under a bobber in these riffles, but I wonder if anyone had actually targeted steelhead using crayfish (real or imitation) with any consistent success?
I was a bit surprised to say the least, but what a fun experience.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got a few on Rebel Craws in years past too.
I'll throw one once in a while when nothing else is working.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

steelhead will eat anything they can fit in there mouth if it floats to them the right way


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like something worth trying. Maybe catch a bunch of small sized crawdads ahead of time and take them to the river with ya when you go.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Sounds like something worth trying. Maybe catch a bunch of small sized crawdads ahead of time and take them to the river with ya when you go.


you can try that but it would be a waste of money..just go to a fishing hole and put a jig and maggot down to the bottom and you WILL catch a steelhead. they are SUPER dumb. crayfish are for bass


----------

